# RS test drive thoughts



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Always wanted an RS but couldn't find one at a decent price so bought a TTS a year ago, S tronic with all the toys

Anyway saw an RS advertised a couple of hours away so went for a test drive

Lovely car but I didn't feel it offered a great deal more than my S

In particular

Performance on the road- no noticeable diffence to my stage 1 mapped TTS. 360ps vs 400ps in a heavier car, so no surprise really
Engine noise- nice but not a great deal more pops and crackles or character than the S
No mag ride, felt a bit harsher, although could be due to the 20 inch wheels fitted
More road noise, wheels again

Just didn't grab me enough to splash out the 18k price to change.

I have the cash and made a 4 hour round trip so was ready to do the deal.

Ultimately, I concluded that the S is by far the best value in the range, and the halo effect of the RS wasn't enough for me to shell out £46k for a used one, never mind £60k new? so it's not surprising they don't sell many new.

So it begs the question what will they do for the next RS to make it better?

Perhaps the RS5 engine?


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

Agree 100%

But you could say that about any of the RS range. Is the RS6 really worth the price premium over an S6. Same with the RS5 and S5.

The RS's are definately better and if you want the best then the S's arnt going to be enough and you will be able to justify the cost.

For me the S's are the sweet spot of all Audis ranges.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe so but as a daily driver the one I test drove was simply not as good as the TTS

Perhaps it was the 20 inch wheels or the lack of mag ride, but it was a bit harsh and crashy

Fine for the Nurburgring but not everyday.

Perhaps one with std wheels and mag ride would have ticked all the boxes

Shame as I wanted to love it


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

carrock said:


> So it begs the question what will they do for the next RS to make it better?
> 
> Perhaps the RS5 engine?


You've got to be kidding - the 2.5TFSI is the engine in Audi's range with most character, you need to goto the V10 R8 to rival it! The new V6 would be a real downgrade and reason _not_ to buy one IMO, notwithstanding that it would destroy any progress Audi made with improving the balance of the car.

It's always good to have a test drive of something you are tempted to own, and always great when you come away happy with what you have, so good on you. The S always is the 'sweet spot' and offers great bang for the buck, Audi always do charge a huge premium on the RS models that is hard to justify. But for me, with the TTRS, the engine was the 'heart over head' decider.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Try an RS with Mag Ride, it makes a world of difference.

Having gone from TTS to RS, I would not go back, as the ride and handling are way superior, and of course the extra power makes a substantial difference on overtakes etc. Oh and that engine!

I loved our TTS and I would agree it is the 'sweet spot' of the TT range and dare I say it, I think the better looking car, but the RS is the better all round driving machine, that definitely is a great daily driver. Of course my opinion, but do try one with Mag ride.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on what you mean... the old V8 Audis were great, much better sounding than the V10 i have now but not as fast.
The new V6 RS5 is great, but doesn't feel as fast as the numbers say, but i'd take that engine in a heart beat.
RS7 V8 is a cracking engine too, love the feel and pull.

TT 5 sounds unique only, and some call it iconic for the use of a 5 cylinder way back when but it's depends what you want to believe. RS TT is not for me either, i'd spend my money and many other things first, but i do think the 2.0T in the TT is boring as hell and is the weakest part of the package.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Depends on what you mean... the old V8 Audis were great, much better sounding than the V10 i have now but not as fast..


I had the 4.2V8 (RS6) and with a non-res Milltek it sounded bloody marvellous. Only car I've owned where folks would wind the windows down at the lights and egg me on.

But I'd still take the V10 sound of your R8... then it's two I5's without the turbo's to castrate the sound, my first car was an S2 Coupe and Have an RS2 so I do have some bias towards the motor :lol:

If I was going to say 'how do they improve the next TTRS' - I'd have to say give it a quattro system that puts 60% power to the rear by default, and put some more aggressive cams in with an 8k rev limit so it sounds more like it's Group B heritage.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

I had a Mk2 TTS Roadster for 4 years then a new Mk3 Roadster for 2 years. Last Friday I p'exed it for a new RS Roadster. My observations are as follows in case it helps.

Both the Mk2 and Mk3 TTSs were brilliant and loved everything about them but always hankered after the RS. Don't have a bad word to say about them. The Mk3 is an evolvement of the Mk2 and even more enjoyable. Anyway the planets and stars aligned, I fulfilled a 10 year ambition and got one.

My first thoughts on the RS is the huge increase in power. Ok if you've had it mapped that's different. It's even smoother. The noise is very additictive. The poise on the road feels better and more planted. I agree re suspension/mag ride. Both my TTSs had magride, the RS doesnot. The Mk3 TTS and RS both have 20" wheels. Never had any problems with comfort on the TTS with the 20s but it does feel firmer in the RS, more like the Mk2 TTS in sport mode. It's not unaccepatble IMO at all.

I have Pirellis on the RS which do seem noisier than the Yokohamas on the TTS which I couldn't fault.

As for a daily driver, I can't see why not. Whether to buy one or not is up to the individual. Comparing a mapped car to a standard isn't like for like either. Imagine a mapped RS?

Each to their own and all that.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks

Agree with most of the above- I loved the engine sound and feel of the RS

I think the combo of the 20 inch wheels and the lack of mag ride is what did it for me

The car is up at Redline in Harrogate for £46k by the way , it's a Ara blue Roadster with sport exhaust and 174mph

Reg June 2016. 6000 miles. 3 previous owners......


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

Pugliese said:


> Having gone from TTS to RS, I would not go back, as the ride and handling are way superior


You have said this a few times but I can assure you this isn't the case.

I'm not doubting your experience but something must have been not quite right on your TTS. Maybe dodgy geometry or tyres?

I went the opposite way, from RS to TTS and they feel exactly the same to me. If anything the TTS feels more nimble although only by a tiny amount.

Where the RS dominates the S is with character. The 4 cylinder TTS engine just sounds so flat and dull compared to the magnificent howl of the 5 cylinder RS.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ I agree, when I test drove the RS it's handling was in no way far superior.

No denying that the 5 cyilinder sets it apart and is the main reason to go for the top of the range


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree with you that it makes the most sense to stick with the TTS, as a mapped TTS will no doubt feel similar to a stock RS so bang-for-buck it's hard to justify the extra (never been in a mapped S however).

I had exactly the same dilemma with my mk2 TTS, did I change it for a mk2 RS or not? Back then (2011) I test drove the RS and was underwhelmed; it felt a bit less eager to turn in and didn't give me a huge leap in top-end power over my mapped TTS.

However the sound and the way it delivered its power won me over - I knew I'd get it mapped at some point so went for it anyway. And was so glad I did, an APR remap transformed it into something that was much quicker than my TTS could have been without serious money thrown at it plus it was actually more frugal than the 2.0T! I kept it for 5 years and loved every minute.

Move onto the mk3 and time to upgrade again; same issue, going from a mapped mk2 RS, the mk3 didn't really feel much different power-wise, however was far better in handling than the mk2, and I have the 20" and standard suspension which is surprisingly compliant and as good imho as the mag ride on the mk2 RS; I haven't driven a magride mk3 RS however.

Now the power issue is resolved too so I'm so glad I traded up; the new 2.5T has so much potential, just a bog standard map get's you well in excess of a mk2 RS stage2 tune and it will utterly destroy a stock RS, let alone a mapped TTS 

So this surprises me, you have mapped your TTS so the natural comparison would be with a mapped RS - the sound, power delivery and another *120ps* and huge area under the graph over a mapped TTS would swing it for me!



ross_t_boss said:


> If I was going to say 'how do they improve the next TTRS' - I'd have to say give it a quattro system that puts 60% power to the rear by default, and put some more aggressive cams in with an 8k rev limit so it sounds more like it's Group B heritage.


Unfortunately if there was ever a mk4 TTRS it would have to be radically different as would need to accommodate a longitudinal engine layout, of which the chances are almost zero; with a transverse layout Haldex is the only quattro choice and that is limited to a 50-50 split at best.


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

carrock said:


> Maybe so but as a daily driver the one I test drove was simply not as good as the TTS
> 
> Perhaps it was the 20 inch wheels or the lack of mag ride, but it was a bit harsh and crashy
> 
> ...


I'm totally with you regarding the TTRS ride on 20s and lack of Mag ride, it was just too harsh and a lot of tyre noise. It came down to could I live with this every day and regrettably the answer was "no". The std TTRS 19 inch wheels are awful looking and IMO what it needs are decent looking 19s and Mage ride with a very soft comfort setting. That would allow a comfortable ride for most of the time and then just switch to harder Sport setting as and when required. The engine is a real gem and still the most exciting turbo engine I've driven.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

You'll be very surprised with 19" and mag ride am really pleased with the ride in comfort mode.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

carrock said:


> Always wanted an RS but couldn't find one at a decent price so bought a TTS a year ago, S tronic with all the toys
> 
> Anyway saw an RS advertised a couple of hours away so went for a test drive
> 
> ...


Totally agree. It's not a massive step up from a TTS as it was with the mk2, which kinda tells you how good the mk3 TTS really is when all things are considered. Whilst the head says save yourself ten grand and have some decent looking alloys, the heart says, Sod it, buy the RS. I've spent enough time behind the wheel of the RS to say that I want one next, but the closer I get to placing the order, the more I am being pulled back to get another TTS. I think the 19's and 20's for the rS are fecking awful, so to add to the cost, I'd have to put some OZ's on it or nag the Dealer to put some 20" Y spokes on it. Might just be easier to get a TTS. LOL. Interestingly, having owned the most recent S3 and RS3, in that instance, I would say less is more and take the S3.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Unfortunately if there was ever a mk4 TTRS it would have to be radically different as would need to accommodate a longitudinal engine layout, of which the chances are almost zero; with a transverse layout Haldex is the only quattro choice and that is limited to a 50-50 split at best.


Exactly, what'd they'd actually do is put the engine behind you, make it more hardcore as a super car and that would lead to replacing the turbo for another bank of 5 cylinders, and then they'd have to charge you twice as much. Oh, wait...

You have to appreciate it for what it is, they seem to have done a great job with the platform they have and to me that's part of the appeal of the TT RS. I think the only thing that will tempt me away from my MK3 TTRS as my daily hack in the next 10 years would be an 'R5'...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've had a Mk2 and Mk3 TTS both of which have mag ride. The Mk2 had 19" and the Mk3 20" wheels. They felt great all the time.
I've just bought an RS with 20" wheels and no mag ride. Yes it is firmer than the TTS without doubt but I don't think it's as firm as the Mk2 TTS in sports mode.
Personally I don't have any issues with the RS setup. I don't know if it's imagination or not but the RS feels most planted of them all. Could it be because it doesn't have Mag ride?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

moro anis said:



> I've had a Mk2 and Mk3 TTS both of which have mag ride. The Mk2 had 19" and the Mk3 20" wheels. They felt great all the time.
> I've just bought an RS with 20" wheels and no mag ride. Yes it is firmer than the TTS without doubt but I don't think it's as firm as the Mk2 TTS in sports mode.
> Personally I don't have any issues with the RS setup. I don't know if it's imagination or not but the RS feels most planted of them all. Could it be because it doesn't have Mag ride?


Agreed, the same RS setup for me and it is without a doubt better and more compliant than my mk2 RS with magride, comfort or sport mode regardless.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Personally I don't have any issues with the RS setup. I don't know if it's imagination or not but the RS feels most planted of them all. Could it be because it doesn't have Mag ride?


I do have Magride and I have found that the Mk3 RS is the most planted of all the TT's I have driven. However I appreciate that this is subjective and that many on here experience no difference but glad to hear I am not the lone loon


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Seems no one has a TTRS for a test drive when i called Syntner. Used one in Yorkshire. "we have sold our allocation and not sure if we are getting anymore." What a great way to try and sell cars!! Its not like they are a McLaren!!!


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Seems no one has a TTRS for a test drive when i called Syntner. Used one in Yorkshire. "we have sold our allocation and not sure if we are getting anymore." What a great way to try and sell cars!! Its not like they are a McLaren!!!


I couldn't get a test drive when I first deposited a build slot so the salesman took me out in a TTS (which I actually nearly bought)

He said if I liked the TTS imagine one a bit quicker and with more the sound of a rally car.

When I got the RS I though "actually he wasn't far wrong"

So have a go in a TTS and if you like that I don't think the RS will disappoint.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TFP said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Seems no one has a TTRS for a test drive when i called Syntner. Used one in Yorkshire. "we have sold our allocation and not sure if we are getting anymore." What a great way to try and sell cars!! Its not like they are a McLaren!!!
> ...


Yep, i'm in my 3rd year with a mk3 TTS. I want to feel the difference before i swap or look at deals. I'd have to order one as dont like the fixed wing on the TTRS. I cant order a TTRS blind though.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I think if you want a daily driver or even a weekend toy, MAG RIDE and 19 inch wheels makes for a more rounded car

I didn't buy the RS I test drove for this reason.

The only time it would be better than my TTS is round the Nurburgring


----------

